# Instrumental music from any genre.



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## danielpalos (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)

My friend Jack from Thailand - unbelievably good cover of a very difficult song to play.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)

My friend Gustavo in Brazil....


And doing a Vinnie Moore song on a Vai-banez .


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


Written by keyboard player and fellow Jersey boy, Barry Miles.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)

My friend Irene in Greece.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 16, 2019)

This performance scored Alison the 16th of her 27 Grammy awards.   


God bless you and Alison and the members of her circle always!!!

Holly (a fan of the angel for 25 years now)


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2019)

Neil Young- The Emperor of Wyoming


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2019)

Leo Kottke- Vaseline Machine Gun


----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Fanfare for the Common Man {single edit} - Emerson Lake & Palmer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Joy - Apollo 100*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Daybreak - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Breezin' - George Benson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*The Horse - Cliff Nobles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Take Five - Dave Brubeck*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Chase - Giorgio Moroder*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Song For Olabi - Bliss*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Pacific 808:98 - 808 State*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Rain Forest - Paul Hardcastle*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Last Ride In - Green Day*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Barber's Adagio For Strings {Ferry Corsten remix} - William Orbit*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*For An Angel - Paul van Dyk*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*The Big Country (Main Title) - The Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*The Wild Wild West Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*Midnight Cowboy - Ferrante & Teichner*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*Smoothie Song  - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*Foggy Mountain Breakdown - Flatt & Scruggs*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

my meger contribution to the icons >


!~S~


----------



## beautress (Aug 18, 2019)

Beethoven, Silence
​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 19, 2019)

*The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Lenny - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Pipeline - Anthrax*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Summer Song - Joe Satriani*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Highly Strung - Orianthi & Steve Vai*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Hanuman - Rodrigo y Gabriela*


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 20, 2019)

This came on the radio during my morning commute between Denver and Cheyenne once as the sun came up over the prairie and it has always stuck with me. Somehow it just fit.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Lily Was Here - Candy Dulfer & David A. Stewart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 20, 2019)

*Goldfinger - Billy Strange*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2019)

My man Marty live in Tokyo.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 21, 2019)

*Alone In Tokyo - Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 21, 2019)

*Dusk You & Me - Groove Armada*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 21, 2019)

*Give It Away - Zero 7*


----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## percysunshine (Aug 21, 2019)

Didgeridoo music


----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Clubbed To Death {Kurayamino Mix}- Rob Dougan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Sandstorm - Darude*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Assassin - The Orb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*The Box - Orbital*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

For years I thought this was written by Steely Dan.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Cast Your Fate To The Wind - Sounds Orchestral*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Cissy Strut - The Meters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Hole In The Wall - The Packers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Harlem Nocturne - The Viscounts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Java - Al Hirt*


----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2019)

OH CoME ON!

No one? Geez oh Pete...


----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> For years I thought this was written by Steely Dan.




Please tell me you know that Aerosmith didn't write _Big Ten Inch_, that would just make me feel old...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


>




Wow. I haven't thought of these guys since the '80s...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > For years I thought this was written by Steely Dan.
> ...


Fred something. Yeah Toys in the Attic is a classic.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

My first VM post. Vinnie always amazes me with all of his work that he can keep coming up with truly original stuff....I wish he would do more better quality live videos instead of all the crappy bootlegs out there.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

Hoey owns this song...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)

Jethro Tull: Serenade to a Cuckoo


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

A fun bit...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

You can skip the long intro @ 4:00.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)

DFW


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm sorry, but Jessica is not Jessica without Elizabeth Reed...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

hjmick said:


> OH CoME ON!
> 
> No one? Geez oh Pete...



I was saving Herb Alpert for later and/or letting other posters have a crack at him.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > OH CoME ON!
> ...




Well, I took my shot. I was surprised it took so long...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

Time for some 80s movie instrumentals...

*Chariots of Fire - Vangelis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Love Theme from "St. Elmo's Fire" - David Foster*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer*


----------



## Mindful (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)

The Obvious:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Obvious:



I seen Edgar playing along with Wishbone Ash at a Skating Rink in Indianapolis in 1972... If my recollection is correct tickets were $11.00...   

Instrumental music from any genre.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 23, 2019)

*Shadowfax - Her Dress Hangs There*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

Time for some disco-era instrumentals... let's get this weekend movin'!

*K-Jee - M.F.S.B.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*Manhattan Skyline - David Shire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*A Fifth Of Beethoven - Walter Murphy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*Salsation - David Shire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*Night On Disco Mountain - David Shire*


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Wipeout
​


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Hawaii 5 0
​


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special
​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2019)

If anyone has insomnia, this 10 hour Pink Panther theme song 
might help.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2019)

One of my favorite jazz albums.


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Flashmob ~ Bolero
​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2019)

This is the other one probably.


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Casper International Drum and Bugle Corps, 1988
How the West Was Won 
​


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Flight of the Bumblebee, Marimba and Orchestra
​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2019)

Kids in music store;
"Hey come here and check out this old dude jamming ."
*Joe Pass* (born *Joseph Anthony Jacobi Passalaqua*; January 13, 1929 – May 23, 1994)


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)

Good version - audio only.....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


>


Mexican dudes covering this pretty well....
That's my friend Cesar Huesca on guitar.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2019)

*Pacific Symphony - Transformer 2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2019)

*On - Aphex Twin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2019)

*One Too Many Mornings - The Chemical Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2019)

*Oil 1 - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2019)

*Rose Of Jericho - BT*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Explosive - Bond*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Follow Your Bliss - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Night Drive - Giorgio Moroder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Right Now - Mocean Worker*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Spybreak! - Propellerheads*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*The Saint - Orbital*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Saved - deadmau5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Da Funk - Daft Punk*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2019)

*Cubik - 808 State*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2019)

*Blue Rondo à la Turk - Dave Brubek Quartet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2019)

*Calcutta - Lawrence Welk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2019)

*I Dreamt I Dwelt In Harlem - Glenn Miller*


----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 13, 2019)

*Maputo - Bob James / David Sanborn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 13, 2019)

*Bearing Straight - Bering Strait*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 13, 2019)

*Delirium - Euphoria*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 13, 2019)

*Havana - Kenny G*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 13, 2019)

*Riviera Paradise - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Summer Song - Joe Satriani*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30 - Strauss*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Love In Every Room (Même si tu revenais) - Paul Mauriat*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Feel So Good - Chuck Mangione*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Individual Choice - Jean Luc Ponty*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Liquid Sunshine - John Cameron*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Nadia's Theme (a.k.a., Theme to "The Young and the Restless") - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2019)

*Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin*


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Bonanza Theme - Al Caiola and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Hill Street Blues - Mike Post*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Mission Impossible Theme - Lalo Schifrin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Miami Vice Theme - Jan Hammer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Crockett's Theme - Jan Hammer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Route 66 TV Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Angela (Theme from "Taxi") - Bob James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Lost In Space (Season 3) - John Williams*


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2019)

Autumn Leaves, by maestro, Steve Taylor Szabo on the Pan Flute
​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Crush Of Love - Joe Satriani*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Circles - Adam F*

close enough to being an instrumental track, in my opinion


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Clumsy Lobster - Ernest Saint Laurent*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Dance Of The Dream Man - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Dubmarine - Darwin Chamber*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Gritty Shaker - David Holmes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*It's Time - Brian Culbertson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Snowcone - deadmau5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2019)

*Ah-Ah - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2019)

*The Swan (Saint-Saëns) - Yo-Yo Ma & Kathryn Scott*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Red Roses For A Blue Lady - Bert Kaempfert and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Love Theme from "Romeo and Juliet" - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*San Francisco - Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Soul Serenade - Willie Mitchell*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Three O'clock In The Morning - Bert Kaempfert and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Mr. Lucky (TV Theme) - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Love Is Blue - Paul Mauriat and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Percolatin' - Willie Mitchell*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46 "Morning Mood" - Edvard Grieg (performed by the Jerusalem Orchestra)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Also Sprach Zarathustra - Deodato*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Blue - LaTour*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Another Way - Paul van Dyk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*French Kiss - Lil Louis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Freshly Squeezed - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Forever In Love - Kenny G*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Rise - Herb Alpert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*Tamacun - Rodrigo Y Gabriela*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2019)

*A Dream Within A Dream - Dreadzone*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Route 101 - Herb Alpert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Songbird - Kenny G*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Theme from "A Summer Place" - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Summer Samba (So Nice) - Walter Wanderley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Sippin' 'n' Chippin' - T-Bones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Baby Elephant Walk - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Popcorn - Hot Butter*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2019)

*Fowl Play - Julius Wechter & the Baja Marimba Band*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

Mike Portnoy on drums


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*A String Of Pearls- Glenn Miller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*A Walk In The Black Forest - Horst Jankowski*
​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*Telstar - The Tornados*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*The Andy Griffith TV Theme - Earle Hagen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*"Danger Island" Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*Third Man Theme - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*"Silver Streak" Theme - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*Hilly's Theme (from "Silver Streak") - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*We Can Make It Happen - Midnight Friction*
​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2019)

*Rockit - Herbie Hancock*


----------



## Oddball (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks youtube ! Living in eastern time half my life , I missed a lot of old Letterman shows.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Yakety Axe - Chet Atkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Apples and Bananas - Lawrence Welk & His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Beyond - Herb Alpert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Hawaii Tattoo - The Waikikis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Let It Flow - Grover Washington, Jr.*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)

I forgot how great of a bass player Ralphe Armstrong is.
Ralphe Armstrong talks bass technique, new recording


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Written by an chap from North Queensland, Australia.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2019)

My fav comedy of ALL TIME!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Greg


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Flying In A Blue Dream - Joe Satriani*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 11, 2019)

My broadcast closing theme for sixty years!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Dancing With The Lion - Adreas Vollenweider*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*The Disadvantages Of You - The Brass Ring*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Flamingo - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Going Home - Kenny G*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Misty - Richard "Groove" Holmes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Music To Watch Girls By - The Bob Crewe Generation*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*I Say A Little Prayer - Julius Wechter and the Baja Marimba Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Sliced Tomatoes - Just Brothers*
(in case you were wondering where the riff for "The Rockafeller Skank" by Fatboy Slim comes from)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey, there's still a few more minutes on the time clock. Get back to work, you slackers!

*The Work Song - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Wichita Lineman - Larry Page Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2019)

*Up-Up And Away - Hugh Masekela*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 20, 2019)

Who remembers Luke and Laura in 1977 and this song????


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 20, 2019)

This is such a really really really well produced vid of this tune and sound.....Only my best for you folks..............Expect nuttin less


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 20, 2019)

Listen to this college band play the Beatles, "Flying"


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 20, 2019)

hic....hic......Tequila.......hic....hic


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 20, 2019)

French Horns are amazin


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*A Swingin' Safari - Billy Vaughn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*Footprints On The Moon - Johnny Harris Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*The Happening - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*Hang 'Em High - Booker T. & the MGs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*Wonderland By Night - Bert Kaempfert & His Orchestra*


----------



## buttercup (Nov 23, 2019)

I love piano, it’s my favorite instrument.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 23, 2019)

sum funky fer ya


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

Was listening to a remix version of "River Flows In You" (Jasper Forks) this morning.

Anyhoo, more music...
*
The Lonely Man ("Incredible Hulk" end theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*The Lonely Bull - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2019)

*Walk - Don't Run - The Ventures*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 24, 2019)

Here's a treat for John Petrucci fans, or anyone who appreciates great guitar work in general. At 24:00 he plays Allman Brother's Jessica with his wife Rena Sands.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 26, 2019)

Priest's new guitarist ripping for a couple minutes.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 26, 2019)

*Holiday For Strings - David Rose and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 26, 2019)

*Children - Robert Miles*


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2019)

*Linus And Lucy - Vince Guaraldi Trio*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 1, 2019)

Music Box Dancer


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 1, 2019)

One of the best guitarists who ever lived.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2019)

My friend GG in Brazil.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's an unconventional YYZ cover with Paul Gilbert on slide guitar
in some parts, recorded last week I believe.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 7, 2019)

Just in time for the holidays ---- Lieutenant Kije Suite --- Troika:


----------



## the other mike (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2019)

Eddie Van Who ?

Check out some amazing lead skills.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 21, 2019)

Change up:  Written and conducted by "a friend".


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Robert Urbanek (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 7, 2020)

This is John Petrucci from Dream Theater and his wife performing The Allman Brothers Jessica.....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> This is John Petrucci from Dream Theater and his wife performing The Allman Brothers Jessica.....


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 14, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > This is John Petrucci from Dream Theater and his wife performing The Allman Brothers Jessica.....


I don't think JP liked the way the keyboard player 
was wanking out a little in his solo.....


----------



## the other mike (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2020)

Amazing drums by Mike Mangini in this instrumental song.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 13, 2020)

Some of the best Joe Satriani covers that I know of.
*Emiliano Zapata from Argentina*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 13, 2020)

*Cesar Huesca from Mexico*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 13, 2020)

*Jack Thammarat from Thailand*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 13, 2020)

*Gustavo Guerra from Brazil*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 27, 2020)

And in honor of our progressive states in Colorado and other lumpy places....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2020)

Song for brainwashed Americans watching CNN.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 27, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> This is such a really really really well produced vid of this tune and sound.....Only my best for you folks..............Expect nuttin less



His bit in Monterey Pop was blistering.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 27, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The Obvious:
> ...



I saw him at Woodstock.  For free.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Mar 28, 2020)

Edgar could not play a lot of instruments.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2021)

*Back Beat No. 1 - The Rondels*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (May 16, 2021)




----------



## GMCGeneral (May 16, 2021)

Those of you who are Carlos Santana fans will recognize this tune.  But the keyboardist featured here, Tom Coster, actually penned it.  He recorded a version with both guitarist Frank Gambale and with Vital Information (Steve Smith)
Here is the Coster/Gambale band with their rendition of "Europa (Earth's Cry Heaven's Smile)"


----------



## Oddball (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Oddball (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2021)

*Melting Pot - Booker T. & The MG's*


----------



## bluzman61 (May 18, 2021)

"Frankenstein", by The Edgar Winter Group, is one of my favorite instrumentals.


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 23, 2021)

*Cobwebs and Strange - The Who*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 23, 2021)

*Dance of the Cuckoos (Laurel & Hardy Theme) - Marvin Hatley*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

I love playing the words instrumentally
Mariah Carey style.....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 13, 2021)

The first instrumental to be banned.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 13, 2021)

Petrucci, Vai and Satriani


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 18, 2021)

'Dragon Mistress' live in Tokyo....


----------

